# Muscovy ducks



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like we can't raise them anymore.









The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has changed the regulations governing Muscovy Ducks. The species now occurs naturally in southern Texas, so it has been added to the list of migratory birds. However, it has been introduced in other locations. The Service now prohibits sale, transfer, or propagation of Muscovy Ducks for hunting and any other purpose other than food production, and allows their removal in locations in which the species does not occur naturally in the contiguous United States, Alaska, and Hawaii, and in U.S. territories and possessions. The Service has revised 50 CFR § 21.14 (permit exceptions for captive-bred migratory waterfowl other than mallard ducks) and § 21.25 (waterfowl sale and disposal permits), and has added § 21.54, an order to allow control of Muscovy Ducks, their nests, and eggs.
Final Rule


Griff


----------

